

Ask HN: Patents for startups? - Aegean

I believe to have found a patentable software methodology. I consulted a patent attorney, and learned that a provisional patent application costs $3000. A year later, non-provisional application would cost $15000 + filing and drawing fees, coming close to $20000 per patent in total. Currently these costs are prohibitive, but on the other hand it makes sense to apply to protect our IP.<p>Do you have any experiences with applying for patents as a startup? Is there a workaround to avoid these costs? How good would a DIY patent application be?
======
alain94040
I have a LOT of experience in that field. We could talk for hours on the
topic.

But let's start with the basics: even if you get a patent, the only purpose is
so that you can later sue anyone who you think is copying you. That means at
least another million dollars in legal fees right there. Is that what you are
interested in? Or are you just trying to protect yourself from someone else
patenting the same idea?

Usually, if it's software and web, it's not worth patenting, it's better to
focus on getting a million users.

